# New way to teach 'Drop it' (w/video)



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)




----------



## dosovm (May 1, 2011)

hey great video, maybe will work on my little one. 
thanks for posting


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

thats great! i will definitely have to remember that!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Great video, only one problem: it allows you to watch other videos and
you never come back because they are too interesting/fun.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

PaddyD said:


> Great video, only one problem: it allows you to watch other videos and
> you never come back because they are too interesting/fun.


That's too funny :wub:


----------



## Dlilly (May 24, 2011)

Thanks for posting this! I've been looking for a good video for a while now.


----------



## brandeeno (Jan 3, 2012)

Has anybody tried this? Any luck or other comments?


----------



## kitmcd (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks for posting. I will try that technique. My pup loved the video. She sat and watched intently and barked at the trainer! When it was over, she whined...I replayed in and she sat through the whole thing again!! Think she learned anything?


----------

